# Send to Kindle



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I have send to kindle in my google chrome browser.  
I just saw a send to kindle for Safari and also for firefox.
When I try to send to kindle from those it says to enter
the email address  of the sender in my managing kindle page. Did that
but it says sender already listed.

Any suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I am confused reading this.  Are you saying that Send to Kindle works from Chrome for you, but it does not work for firefox or Safari?  You have entered [email protected] as an approved email address on your "manage my kindle" page but you are still being prompted to enter it?  When does it then say that the sender is already listed?

I've only used it with Chrome, so if that is working for you, maybe just stick with it?  Sorry, can't be of more help.


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

I use the Chrome Send to Kindle and I had read maybe a week ago about this coming to other browsers like Firefox. But I did think that the new additions were still in Beta mode so perhaps not working as they should as yet.

Anyway, you might want to put your question to the official blog for the app at http://blog.klip.me


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Did some quick googling but did not find any links for "a firefox SEND TO KINDLE" addon.  Anyone got the link?


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

http://cn.klip.me/


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

labread,

I figured out what I was doing wrong. I didn't enter my
@freekindle address. Once I did that it was working.
still works faster and beter with google chrome browser.
I added it to safari and firefox so that when I go somewhere
and have to use someone else's computer I can send to kindle
in case they don't have chrome.


----------

